# Reccomend good tobacco flavour to use in mix



## MetalGearX (26/7/17)

Hi Forumites (e-juice mixers)

I am looking for a good flavour to use for a tobacco mix that I want to do. What tobacco flavours are in your opinion the best to use.

I don't want to buy all of the tobacco flavours so I need some help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/7/17)

Jeepers, that's like asking what is the best cream to use in a mix. In fact, creams are probably a lot simpler. There are soooooo many tobaccos each with different attributes. Do you want a cigarette tobacco, cigar, pipe, ashy, plain tobacco or flavoured, strong, mild, spicy, grassy, woody, a tobacco with nothing else or a flavour with a tobacco note? If you can tell us the attributes and character of the tobacco you want, I'm sure the tobacco-heads will have some suggestions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/7/17)

See this thread which I created when I started with tobacco...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MetalGearX (26/7/17)

Looking to mix with Creams and a little caramel so a woody / grassy one would be spot on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (26/7/17)

@Rude Rudi thanks for the information. much appreciated. and @RichJB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soutie (26/7/17)

If you are keen to mix with creams and Caramels it sounds like you might be after a RY4, it is more of a desert tobacco and is made for this type of mix.
Start with TFA RY4 double, it really pairs nicely with creams/caramels and gives that earthiness to them. TFA RY4 asian is also quite nice and leans slightly more toward the tobacco side of it but pairs really well with the double.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (26/7/17)

FA Glory goes well with caramel. It's quite dense and a bit nutty.

Use TFA RY4 double at higher percentages (6% or more) to get more of a tobacco note out if it.

FA Cuban Supreme and FA Seven Leaves form the basis of many tobaccos. You'd get a lot of use out of them. But you'd probably want FA Burley to get the most from them. 

I don't think much is grassier than FA Virginia, but it needs a decent steep to mellow. FA Burley can also be used to develop it more.

As you can see, getting a good tobacco flavour requires more than one tobacco

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

